# FF not bagging up



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have a FF that is due to kid the week of March 11th, we are 100% sure that she is bred and that's when she is due. She is isn't bagging up at all but her teat area is puffy looking. I thought it was pretty well standard for FF to bag up a while before they kidded.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually goats do bag up about a month prior to kidding but sometimes they don't, especially FF's.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 2 FF's both due March 16th/17th and one has just about nothing if I haden't felt kids I would think she was open! the other has a very small amount of filling.. But two of our other does had much more filling by this time as FF's... it differs each goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What are you feeding her?

I have never had a FF not fill in the udder.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, she's on the higher end of normal weight besides being pregnant. I mix oats, barley, wheat bran and BOSS together and she gets 1 1/2 qts a day split between two feedings. She also gets alfalfa/grass hay mix through the day. 
Our other FF does got a good size udder a month out and one of them was her mom. She comes from good milk lines so I'm not sure why she doesn't have anything. Where her teats connect to her udder is where she is puffy and swollen but elsewhere looks normal.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I am wondering same thing both my ff do not have udders yet and they are due around mar 9th


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully your girls bag up. I have a first freshener (who is also doubling as my first goatie birth experience) who bagged up about two weeks ago. She is due March 8th. Over the past few days it has gotten fuller and more defined.


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

I've found that it varies with the individual does, FF or not, just like it did with our mares back when we raised quarter horses. Some seem to bag up overnight, some bag up well in advance. Just to keep me guessing!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a Nubian doe that as a first freshener had no bag at all before she kidded, I didn't even think she was pregnant, then one morning there was a cute little baby. I have another doe who always manages to have her kids when I'm not watching because she does not bag up hardly at all before she kids. Every doe is different and remember they don't care what the "classic" kidding signs are, they have them when they want to and how they want to. Lol


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol yep I was afraid of that! I really hope they show some more signs soon bc I would really hate for the babies to get cold or rejected! I'm so nervous for them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you are feeding her right.

Have colostrum ready in case she does not have enough. Hopefully she will bag up the last minute.

I would also get Oxytocin from the vet for milk letdown, wait until she is completely done kidding and then give her 1/2 cc IM.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are pics of my two FF's due 3/16-17/13

But I agree with Pam to have colostrum on hand just incase


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

She started putting a cute little bag on today!


----------

